# I can't get the oven door off Whirlpool stove!!!



## Cameron Davis (Sep 21, 2017)

I have a Whirlpool 465 electric stove. I want to remove the oven door. The manual says to put a nail in the small hole at the top of each hinge, close the door as far as possible, pull up and remove the door.

It just doesn't work. These are not the type of hinges that have the latches. I tried with and without the nails in the holes. I've pulled up, out, twisted, etc. The door just won't come off. 

The attached file shows the page from the manual with the instructions for door removal.

Does anyone with this type stove have any advice? 

Thanks.


----------



## HandyAndyInNC (Jun 4, 2018)

You must follow the contour of the hinge when lifting. Check that the hinge pins are not bent. It seems that you can lift off one side and then slide the other straight off the opposite side. Like a tailgate on a pickup truck. You may have to push in on the bottom of the door to allow the hinges to clear the hinge pin and follow the slot. Don't force anything, that will only get both parts out of alignment. Most over doors simply lift straight up to remove them. Ensure that the device you use to keep the hinge in that position is enough to keep the hinge in that position. It is simply not aligning the groove correctly with the hinge pin.


----------



## dj3 (Apr 27, 2020)

Maybe you need to push on the nails or screwdrivers a little to disengage the internal locks.
Like Andy said, don't overpower anything, you can cause an irreversible damage.


----------



## Mike Milam (Mar 3, 2017)

This help?


----------



## diyorpay (Sep 21, 2010)

The video looks like advice on how to get door back on.

From the manual page, it looks like more than just pulling 'up' to release door from hinges. I would try lifting bottom of door up and then also pulling door out. Hard to express. Push bottom of door up, top of door down while also pulling towards you.


----------



## huesmann (Aug 18, 2011)

Due to the curve of the top slot in the hinge, it looks like after pinning the hinges in place you have to lift, while pushing the top of the door slightly towards the oven.

Are you saying your hinges and door don't have the holes to pin the hinges in place?


----------

